# Last minute residency permit/visa questions



## Qaaolchoura (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi, I've got a couple questions about a residency permit. I've foolishly blown most of my tourist visa, without looking into housing, or accepting a job offer. Then I went to Izmir, unaware of the major holiday, which has everything closed until Wednesday. That will give me about a week to decide if I want to stay in Izmir or Istanbul, which neighborhood to stay in, and find an apartment. So, my questions are:

1. Is it possible to apply for an extension of a tourist visa without getting a residency permit?
2. Is there a way to apply for a residency permit without a one year lease (i.e. just proof of funds?
3. Is there a way to apply for a residency permit without bringing someone who speaks Turkish?

Thanks,
~Q


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

2. Yes

How to Get a Residence Permit? - Invest in Turkey

3. It is possible, but having someone along will speed up the process enormously as you will not be lost in translation. Get a friend with you to handle the bureaucracy.


----------



## tashla (Sep 18, 2011)

> 1. Is it possible to apply for an extension of a tourist visa without getting a residency permit?


Why don't you just take a short trip across the border and get a new visa on entry? I believe this is generally the quickest, easiest and cheapest way to _extend_ a tourist visa and have done myself a couple of times.



> 2. Is there a way to apply for a residency permit without a one year lease (i.e. just proof of funds?


When I applied I was never asked about housing or leases - just supplied proof of funds. However, I'm on a visitor residency permit (no working privileges) so might be a little different for you.



> 3. Is there a way to apply for a residency permit without bringing someone who speaks Turkish?


It's definitely easier if you bring someone who speaks Turkish and would highly recommend it.


----------

